# overheat issue plowing with 04 chevy 6.0 3500



## delly (Oct 31, 2011)

i have a 2004 chevy 6.0 automatic i have a meyers plow on it, i have a problem when the plow is on the truck and im transporting with plow up the truck overheats, when im plowing i have no problem at all, when the plow is off the truck again no problem at all.. im assuming its a air to radiator problem, so what can i do???? please help thx jim


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

There was a fan clutch issue on those trucks, & I believe a recall as well. Call a dealer to double check they can run a VIN to see what done.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

B&B should have the part number


----------



## jk4718 (Nov 30, 2010)

We had two of these, dumps, when I worked for another company and the owner made the mistake of buying them without the snow plow prep package. My understanding was that there was a different cooling fan with that package. We had to drive around with the blade only a couple inches off of the ground, since it was blocking airflow. The overheating was so dramatic you could could see the temps rise and lower depending on how we had the blade sitting it a matter of moments. To fix the problem we ended up adding an auxiliary fan and wired it to a toggle switch and that cooled it right off. On a side note: I did the same thing to my transmission cooler.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

What about this? Anyone tried one?

http://www.plowflowmaster.com/index.html

kevlars


----------



## stewartsrepair (Jan 16, 2011)

I have an 2002 with the same problem I always thought it was becuse of the skid pans under the truck I know the plow instalation instructions said to remove them but I choose to leave them on thinking it would keep some of the nasty off my block. The flow master looks like a good idea wounder if it works?!!!


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

It is the fan clutch. Do not waste your money on any of those air deflectors although they may minimally work, a truck with an up to date cooling system will not need help. I think , but am not 100%sure these are the #'s for the updated fans.
22149877 (with 3.73 axle ratio)
15710101 (with 4.10 axle ratio)
922843 (diesel)
Unless you have another issue this will fix the problem.


----------



## LittleRedDakota (Aug 21, 2010)

I have the same issue on my Dakota (yea I know undersized truck.) I have Fisher 7.6SD. No problems what-so-ever actually plowing the thing does great, but its on highway travel 50-60MPH. I have a pusher fan in front of the radiator 1200cfm to help keep it cool, but I find running the heater full blast does also help. 

I havent had my cooling system flushed in ~30,000 miles, might have it flused next week. I also run a 180 t-stat versus the 195 oem. 

However, my 5.7L c/k2500 silverado never ever overheated and I highway travel with the blade all the way up. Thing is a tank.


----------

